# New to sailing, New to the website, New to boat restoration



## LuckyDollar (May 26, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I am brand new to this website and an infant as far as my experience goes on the water, but am diving head first into this wonderful community. Last year I bought a Sparkman and Stephens Sailmaster 22 for a dollar and am in the process of making it Long Island sound (Connecticut side) worthy. My journey thus far has not been easy, and the internet has played a vital role in my successes as far as providing me information and networking. People like Wallilabu and his post (below) have been incredibly inspirational, and I would like to share mine as well. My journey toward the water is getting closer, but I am not there yet. Since this is such a personal journey (nobody I know actually sails) I would really appreciate some feedback on my progress, and perhaps I might even even make some sailing buddies at the same time. Thanks everyone.

My Restoration
22' Sailmaster Sailboat Restoration

Wallilabu's restoration.
The thread does not like the hyperlink. Here is the Link: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/introduce-yourself/50936-restoring-wallilabu-sailmaster-22-a.html


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Good for you. I'm sure you'll be thrilled when your project is sailing. Pick up an issue of Soundings, a senior editor there sails one and often writes about it.


----------



## LuckyDollar (May 26, 2010)

I will be sure to do that. I think that there is a large community of sailors in the Long Island sound. Those waters are just riddled with sailboats but that may be because there may be a yacht club nearby me. I see, every now and then, races occurring. The boats are all exactly the same, about 18' to 20' with blank white sails. That's over where the rich people live though.


----------



## Wallilabu (Jan 29, 2009)

Brendan...just came across your post and reviewed your super website/blog...great! And the boat looks terrific. Seeing your work and reading your account brought back many memories of the restoration of Wallilabu...there is something about these boats that really gets to people...looks like you are yet another victim...as Jack Sherwood at Soundings Magazine. Good luck and fair winds...Greg


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Just checked out your web site. Looks like you are off to a good start. You will find plenty of support here.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

LuckyDollar,
Nice boat and blog. 
Your boat is the smaller cousin of my Tartan 27' - which I am sure you know is the same boat that Chris Becker has.
Small world.


----------



## TheArete (Mar 7, 2011)

*Sailmaster 22*

I am also soon to be a proud owner of a S&S Sailmaster 22. Like Wallilabu and you, the one I found is in pretty rough condition. Excited to put some of my skills to use on repairing her, looks to be a long haul.

By chance do you know where you looked to find her hull#, the one I'm buying doesn't have any papers and is without a HID.

Cheers!


----------

